# Remote Jobs for Expats in Mexico due to COVID-19



## goddesslady (Apr 20, 2020)

Hey guys. I am currently working remotely at an American company and am considering a switch to a corporation located in Mexico. I would like to move to Rosarito, but am not sure if I should stick to a remote position in the Bay Area or find something remote in Mexico. Salary is a major deciding factor, and I've heard that Western expats have the potential to earn considerably more when they move abroad? Is this true? What about relo? I do desire to keep working remotely, which I know wasn't very popular in MX pre-corona, but now it seems like there should be ample opportunies for expats to lead companies into remote transitions. Thoughts? (Can discuss salary/other job specifics if needed)


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

goddesslady said:


> … and I've heard that Western expats have the potential to earn considerably more when they move abroad? Is this true? …


Where does that come from. Doing what exactly? It seems unlikely to me.


----------



## goddesslady (Apr 20, 2020)

TundraGreen said:


> goddesslady said:
> 
> 
> > … and I've heard that Western expats have the potential to earn considerably more when they move abroad? Is this true? …
> ...


I'm a senior level accountant with 8 years of experience. I specialize in cloud accounting.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

TundraGreen said:


> Where does that come from. Doing what exactly? It seems unlikely to me.


You're right on that, Tundra. Middle class salaries for college-educated Mexicans working for Mexican companies were shockingly low. Mexican I know what have risen in foreign companies such as Japanese car companies are extremely well-compensated, big houses with high walls, two cars and all.

I'm pretty sure Mexico has laws that companies have to try to find Mexicans first for open positions.

OP, how is your Spanish? I know many international companies in Europe operate in English, but that's not the case in Mexico - though many upper class and even middle class Mexicans either studied in US or learned English well enough to speak it easily.


----------



## goddesslady (Apr 20, 2020)

*goddesslady*



Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> You're right on that, Tundra. Middle class salaries for college-educated Mexicans working for Mexican companies were shockingly low. Mexican I know what have risen in foreign companies such as Japanese car companies are extremely well-compensated, big houses with high walls, two cars and all.
> 
> I'm pretty sure Mexico has laws that companies have to try to find Mexicans first for open positions.
> 
> OP, how is your Spanish? I know many international companies in Europe operate in English, but that's not the case in Mexico - though many upper class and even middle class Mexicans either studied in US or learned English well enough to speak it easily.


I speak 60% Spanish, and can be fluent within six months with employer-provided Spanish classes.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

goddesslady said:


> I speak 60% Spanish, and can be fluent within six months with employer-provided Spanish classes.


That's a plus for sure. Make sure you start reading Spanish. Many other languages didn't have the early 20th century revolution in written English to bring it much more closely to spoken English (Read a late 19th century NY Times or Times of London story, and they're hard to follow). Written Spanish has a much greater difference to spoken Spanish than English, which will be important obviously in a business setting.


----------



## goddesslady (Apr 20, 2020)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> That's a plus for sure. Make sure you start reading Spanish. Many other languages didn't have the early 20th century revolution in written English to bring it much more closely to spoken English (Read a late 19th century NY Times or Times of London story, and they're hard to follow). Written Spanish has a much greater difference to spoken Spanish than English, which will be important obviously in a business setting.



Thanks for the advice about learning Spanish. Do you know anything about expat salaries in MX? And the current remote job market there?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

goddesslady said:


> Thanks for the advice about learning Spanish. Do you know anything about expat salaries in MX? And the current remote job market there?


I don't know about accountants, but I do know that when US companies contract for software development from other countries, they pay about 20% to 50% of what they would pay for a developer in the US.


----------

